# 96 Nissan 4x4 ride height



## PhillipU (May 14, 2004)

I recently had the transmission replaced in my truck. It is a 1996, 4x4, standard cab with factory recommended tires. The ride height is now off on the truck and I am trying to determine what the measurements should be and where these measurements should be taken.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

Is only the front of the truck low? Does the 96 have torsion bars for the front suspension? If so, the person who changed the transmission apparently did not set the bars back to the correct setting. I have never worked on the 96 model year, but it may have required a change of the torsion bar setting (if it has them) to change the xmission out. Maybe others on this forum can be more help.


----------

